# Personality types



## Overlord Nadrian (Oct 7, 2010)

The test.

DO EET + post results.

More information about the personality types is to be found here. (There's a test on there too but after letting some people take both tests I came to the conclusion the first one is the best, however feel free to take this one if you believe the other one got it wrong.)

As for me, I am an INTJ.
Introverted (I) 100%	Extraverted (E) 0%
Intuitive (N) 73% Sensing (S) 27%
Thinking (T) 90% Feeling (F) 10%
Judging (J) 100% Perceiving (P) 0%


----------



## Goli (Oct 7, 2010)

Ta-dah, your personality type is INTJ!

Introverted (I) 61%	Extraverted (E) 39%
Intuitive (N) 82%	Sensing (S) 18%
Thinking (T) 65%	Feeling (F) 35%
Judging (J) 59%	        Perceiving (P) 41%

We're the same Nadrian o:.


----------



## Wabsta (Oct 7, 2010)

I was going to do the test since I'm bored.
But then I saw how long it was, and lost my motivation.


----------



## mameks (Oct 7, 2010)

Me:
Ta-dah, your personality type is INTP!
Introverted (I) 68% 	Extraverted (E) 32%
Intuitive (N) 55% 	Sensing (S) 45%
Thinking (T) 60% 	Feeling (F) 40%
Perceiving (P) 64% 	Judging (J) 36%


----------



## Chaosruler (Oct 7, 2010)

Introverted (I) 68% 	Extraverted (E) 32%
Intuitive (N) 64% 	Sensing (S) 36%
Thinking (T) 70% 	Feeling (F) 30%
Perceiving (P) 64% 	Judging (J) 36%


----------



## Balee56 (Oct 7, 2010)

Ta-dah, your personality type is ENFP!
Extraverted (E) 57% 	Introverted (I) 43%
Intuitive (N) 68% 	Sensing (S) 32%
Feeling (F) 80% 	Thinking (T) 20%
Perceiving (P) 86% 	Judging (J) 14%


----------



## Paarish (Oct 7, 2010)

Ta-dah, your personality type is ISFJ!
Introverted (I) 68% 	Extraverted (E) 32%
Sensing (S) 50% 	Intuitive (N) 50%
Feeling (F) 80% 	Thinking (T) 20%
Judging (J) 59% 	Perceiving (P) 41%


----------



## Demonbart (Oct 7, 2010)

Extraverted (E) 61% 	Introverted (I) 39%
Sensing (S) 55% 	Intuitive (N) 45%
Thinking (T) 50% 	Feeling (F) 50%
Perceiving (P) 55% 	Judging (J) 45%


----------



## Infinite Zero (Oct 7, 2010)

Ta-dah, your personality type is INFJ!

Introverted (I) 71%	Extraverted (E) 29%
Intuitive (N) 55%	Sensing (S) 45%
Feeling (F) 60%	Thinking (T) 40%
Judging (J) 55%	Perceiving (P) 45%


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Oct 7, 2010)

Ta-dah, your personality type is INTJ!

Introverted (I) 75% 	Extraverted (E) 25%
Intuitive (N) 77% 	Sensing (S) 23%
Thinking (T) 50% 	Feeling (F) 50%
Judging (J) 64% 	Perceiving (P) 36%


----------



## Cuelhu (Oct 7, 2010)

Ta-dah, your personality type is INFP!
Introverted (I) 61% 	Extraverted (E) 39%
Intuitive (N) 77% 	Sensing (S) 23%
Feeling (F) 65% 	Thinking (T) 35%
Perceiving (P) 86% 	Judging (J) 14%

was reading those links about career, love, and this is really who I am.


----------



## geoflcl (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm an INFP.  100% Introverted? Goodness! Though I can't say I'm surprised.

I-Introverted: 100% -- vs -- E-Extraverted: 0%
S-Sensing: 40% -- vs -- N-iNtuitive: 60%
T-Thinking: 10% -- vs -- F-Feeling: 90%
J-Judging: 35% -- vs -- P-Perceiving: 65%


----------



## RandomOddness (Oct 7, 2010)

Ta-dah, your personality type is ISTP!
Introverted (I) 61% 	Extraverted (E) 39%
Sensing (S) 55% 	Intuitive (N) 45%
Thinking (T) 55% 	Feeling (F) 45%
Perceiving (P) 64% 	Judging (J) 36%


----------



## Rayder (Oct 7, 2010)

Personality test results

Ta-dah, your personality type is ISTP!
Introverted (I) 86% 	Extraverted (E) 14%
Sensing (S) 55% 	Intuitive (N) 45%
Thinking (T) 90% 	Feeling (F) 10%
Perceiving (P) 59% 	Judging (J) 41%


----------



## Cyan (Oct 7, 2010)

Ta-dah, your personality type is *INTP!*
*Introverted (I) 100% *	Extraverted (E) 0%
*Intuitive (N) 73%* 	Sensing (S) 27%
*Thinking (T) 85%* 	Feeling (F) 15%
*Perceiving (P) 68%* 	Judging (J) 32%


You look almost like me Nadrian 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



you are even more to the left than me ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





PS : Like every survey, there's always questions with no possible answers, and sometime I didn't understand the meaning or the questions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



for example : "I derive satisfaction from starting projects."  what does that mean ? is that good or bad ?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Oct 7, 2010)

That means you get happy when you start a project.

Also, I just knew you were going to be similar to me, and when I saw you'd posted in the topic, I took a guess and said you would be an INTP. Turns out I was correct, too!


----------



## Thoob (Oct 7, 2010)

Ta-dah, your personality type is ISTJ!

Introverted (I) 64% 	Extraverted (E) 36%
Sensing (S) 68% 	Intuitive (N) 32%
Thinking (T) 85% 	Feeling (F) 15%
Judging (J) 50% 	Perceiving (P) 50%


----------



## murkurie (Oct 7, 2010)

Ta-dah, your personality type is INTJ!

Introverted (I) 100% 	Extraverted (E) 0%
Intuitive (N) 68% 	Sensing (S) 32%
Thinking (T) 85% 	Feeling (F) 15%
Judging (J) 82% 	Perceiving (P) 18%


----------



## Coto (Oct 7, 2010)

Ta-dah, your personality type is ISTJ!
Introverted (I) 79% 	Extraverted (E) 21%
Sensing (S) 55% 	Intuitive (N) 45%
Thinking (T) 55% 	Feeling (F) 45%
Judging (J) 55% 	Perceiving (P) 45%

Same here!

--

Weird, because I though I was more extroverted than a simply 21%? xD


----------



## Cyan (Oct 7, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> That means you get happy when you start a project.
> 
> Also, I just knew you were going to be similar to me, and when I saw you'd posted in the topic, I took a guess and said you would be an INTP. Turns out I was correct, too!


Thanks ^^
Oh, you know me well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Though, after reading the INTP on wikipedia, there's few things which I don't agree. but they always says "they usually are ..., they tend to be ...", so I'm just not the usual type


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Oct 7, 2010)

Yeah, I don't agree with each and every thing they say (probably has something to do with the percentages), but most of it applies to me pretty well.


----------



## prowler (Oct 7, 2010)

Ta-dah, your personality type is INFP!
Introverted (I) 79% 	Extraverted (E) 21%
Intuitive (N) 91% 	Sensing (S) 9%
Feeling (F) 55% 	Thinking (T) 45%
Perceiving (P) 77% 	Judging (J) 23%

The last part isn't right.
I judge people all the time. >:


----------



## GentleFist (Oct 7, 2010)

Ta-dah, your personality type is INTP!
Introverted (I) 64%Extraverted (E) 36%
Intuitive (N) 68%	Sensing (S) 32%
Thinking (T) 70%	Feeling (F) 30%
Perceiving (P) 59%	Judging (J) 41%


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Oct 7, 2010)

Judging ≠ judgmental, so it's not necessarily wrong.


----------



## Devin (Oct 7, 2010)

Introverted (I) 96% Extraverted (E) 4% 
Sensing (S) 55% Intuitive (N) 45% 
Thinking (T) 75% Feeling (F) 25% 
Perceiving (P) 64% Judging (J) 36%


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 7, 2010)

Introverted (I) 100% 	Extraverted (E) 0%
Sensing (S) 73% 	Intuitive (N) 27%
Thinking (T) 75% 	Feeling (F) 25%
Perceiving (P) 68% 	Judging (J) 32%

Hm. ISTP, according to that.


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Oct 8, 2010)

Ta-dah, your personality type is ISTJ!

Introverted (I) 61%	Extraverted (E) 39%
Sensing (S) 59%	Intuitive (N) 41%
Thinking (T) 85%	Feeling (F) 15%
Judging (J) 68% 	Perceiving (P) 32%

The Wikipedia page is nearly spot-on, but it says that we're traditionalists, which I am the opposite of. Also, I live for my future, and the Wikipedia page says that we mostly focus on the present facts, which is only partly true for me.


----------



## Magmorph (Oct 8, 2010)

Introverted (I) 100% 	Extraverted (E) 0%
Sensing (S) 73% 	Intuitive (N) 27%
Thinking (T) 100% 	Feeling (F) 0%
Judging (J) 55% 	Perceiving (P) 45%



That's not good.


----------



## monkat (Oct 8, 2010)

Introverted (I) 75%	Extraverted (E) 25%
Intuitive (N) 59%	Sensing (S) 41%
Thinking (T) 75%	Feeling (F) 25%
Perceiving (P) 73%	Judging (J) 27%


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Oct 8, 2010)

Ta-dah, your personality type is INFP!

Introverted (I) 64%	Extraverted (E) 36%
Intuitive (N) 82%	Sensing (S) 18%
Feeling (F) 55%	Thinking (T) 45%
Perceiving (P) 68%	Judging (J) 32%

Im not even that introverted and intuite the rest seems accurate.


----------



## spruced (Oct 8, 2010)

Ta-dah, your personality type is INTJ!

Introverted (I) 64%	Extraverted (E) 36%
Intuitive (N) 59%	Sensing (S) 41%
Thinking (T) 50%	Feeling (F) 50%
Judging (J) 64%	        Perceiving (P) 36%

^Seems pretty accurate.


----------



## Mesiskope (Oct 8, 2010)

Introverted (I) 79%	Extraverted (E) 21%
Sensing (S) 68%	Intuitive (N) 32%
Thinking (T) 55%	Feeling (F) 45%
Perceiving (P) 59%	Judging (J) 41%


----------



## chyyran (Oct 8, 2010)

Ta-dah, your personality type is ISTP!

Introverted (I) 64%	Extraverted (E) 36%
Sensing (S) 64%	Intuitive (N) 36%
Thinking (T) 65%	Feeling (F) 35%
Perceiving (P) 55%	Judging (J) 45%


----------



## PeregrinFig (Oct 8, 2010)

This seems pretty accurate, actually.


Ta-dah, your personality type is ISTJ!

Introverted (I) 86%	Extraverted (E) 14%
Sensing (S) 73%	Intuitive (N) 27%
Thinking (T) 55%	Feeling (F) 45%
Judging (J) 73%	        Perceiving (P) 27%


----------



## gamemaster2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

Ta-dah, your personality type is INTJ!
Introverted (I) 89% 	Extraverted (E) 11%
Intuitive (N) 55% 	Sensing (S) 45%
Thinking (T) 55% 	Feeling (F) 45%
Judging (J) 73% 	Perceiving (P) 27%


----------



## Advi (Oct 8, 2010)

Introverted (I) 96% 	Extraverted (E) 4%
Sensing (S) 68% 	Intuitive (N) 32%
Feeling (F) 55% 	Thinking (T) 45%
Perceiving (P) 77% 	Judging (J) 23%

i am okay with this


----------



## omgpwn666 (Oct 8, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Ta-dah, your personality type is ISTJ!
> Introverted (I) 61% 	Extraverted (E) 39%
> Sensing (S) 55% 	Intuitive (N) 45%
> Thinking (T) 60% 	Feeling (F) 40%
> Judging (J) 55% 	Perceiving (P) 45%



Cool.. What ever this means. Not enough options.. But good enough I guess.


----------



## xx_cutie_xx (Oct 8, 2010)

Ta-dah, your personality type is
ESTJ!

Extraverted (E) 50% Introverted (I) 50%
Sensing (S) 50% Intuitive (N) 50%
Thinking (T) 55% Feeling (F) 45%
Judging (J) 50% Perceiving (P) 50%

I guess I'm pretty happy with the results.
I'm just a so-so person.


----------



## elmoreas (Oct 8, 2010)

So I guess I am an I S&N T&F P&J? Does this make me simple or complex as a personality?

Ta-dah, your personality type is ISTP!

Introverted (I) 82% Extraverted (E) 18% 
Sensing (S) 50% Intuitive (N) 50% 
Thinking (T) 50% Feeling (F) 50% 
Perceiving (P) 50% Judging (J) 50%


----------



## matt32724 (Oct 8, 2010)

Ta-dah, your personality type is ENTP!

Extraverted (E) 93% 	Introverted (I) 7%
Intuitive (N) 64% 	Sensing (S) 36%
Thinking (T) 65% 	Feeling (F) 35%
Perceiving (P) 77% 	Judging (J) 23%


----------



## .Chris (Oct 8, 2010)

Dang, this was long...
Anyway:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Ta-dah, your personality type is *ISTJ*!
> *Introverted** (I) 57%* 	Extraverted (E) 43%
> *Sensing* *(S) 55% *	Intuitive (N) 45%
> *Thinking** (T) 50% *	Feeling (F) 50%
> *Judging* *(J) 55%* 	Perceiving (P) 45%



PS: I had so many "I'm really in-between" answers.


----------



## jargus (Oct 8, 2010)

Introverted (I) 68%	Extraverted (E) 32%
Intuitive (N) 55%	Sensing (S) 45%
Thinking (T) 60%	Feeling (F) 40%
Perceiving (P) 64%	Judging (J) 36%


----------



## EpicJungle (Oct 8, 2010)

Extraverted (E) 50%	Introverted (I) 50%
Intuitive (N) 59%	Sensing (S) 41%
Feeling (F) 60%	Thinking (T) 40%
Judging (J) 59%	Perceiving (P) 41%

ENFJ...

(for almost every question i put in between 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Oct 8, 2010)

Introverted (I) 71%	Extraverted (E) 29%
Intuitive (N) 73%	Sensing (S) 27%
Thinking (T) 85%	Feeling (F) 15%
Perceiving (P) 82%	Judging (J) 18%
Im always INTP. We are the master race.


----------



## Bulit (Oct 8, 2010)

Ta-dah, your personality type is ISTJ!

Introverted (I) 68%	Extraverted (E) 32%
Sensing (S) 68%	Intuitive (N) 32%
Thinking (T) 60%	Feeling (F) 40%
Judging (J) 50%	Perceiving (P) 50%


----------



## fairlyevenparents (Oct 8, 2010)

Ta-dah, your personality type is INTJ!

Introverted (I) 68% Extraverted (E) 32% 
Intuitive (N) 68% Sensing (S) 32% 
Thinking (T) 75% Feeling (F) 25% 
Judging (J) 55% Perceiving (P) 45%


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 8, 2010)

Ta-dah, your personality type is *INTP*!


*Introverted (I) 100%* 	Extraverted (E) 0%
*Intuitive (N) 55% *	Sensing (S) 45%
*Thinking (T) 55% *	Feeling (F) 45%
*Perceiving (P) 59% *	Judging (J) 41%


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Oct 8, 2010)

Well, I took another personality test at another place, and I got the result as an INFJ. Over here, I get ISTJ.

After reading some descriptions and information, I'm much closer to an INFJ than anything else.


----------



## DS1 (Oct 8, 2010)

Your Myers-Briggs Personality Type is an: ENFJ

E-Extraverted: 60%
N-iNtuitive: 80%
F-Feeling: 95%
J-Judging: 55%

Also, I think this test is bullshit. Bullshit because a lot of the answers aren't mutually exclusive, and there are tons of redundant questions.

On the other hand, a lot of the things it said in the full ENFJ analysis were true... also if I had a choice I'd be closer to ENFP, which I guess I am because I'm only 5% more towards J. Interesting to say the least!


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 8, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Personality test results
> 
> Ta-dah, your personality type is ISTP!
> Introverted (I) 64%     Extraverted (E) 36%
> ...


----------



## Shinigami357 (Oct 8, 2010)

Ta-dah, your personality type is INTP!
Introverted (I) 96% 	Extraverted (E) 4%
Intuitive (N) 64% 	Sensing (S) 36%
Thinking (T) 50% 	Feeling (F) 50%
Perceiving (P) 91% 	Judging (J) 9%

i'm a thinker, according to the second link


----------



## CarbonX13 (Oct 9, 2010)

Introverted (I) 68%	Extraverted (E) 32%
Sensing (S) 64%	Intuitive (N) 36%
Feeling (F) 65%	        Thinking (T) 35%
Judging (J) 73%	        Perceiving (P) 27%


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 9, 2010)

Ta-dah, your personality type is ENFP!

Extraverted (E) 54%	Introverted (I) 46%
Intuitive (N) 59%	Sensing (S) 41%
Feeling (F) 60%	Thinking (T) 40%
Perceiving (P) 82%	Judging (J) 18%


----------



## gameboy13 (Oct 9, 2010)

Introverted (I) 96% 	Extraverted (E) 4%
Sensing (S) 55% 	Intuitive (N) 45%
Thinking (T) 65% 	Feeling (F) 35%
Judging (J) 55% 	Perceiving (P) 45%


----------



## Gore (Oct 9, 2010)

Personality test results

Ta-dah, your personality type is INFP!
*Introverted (I)* 82% 	Extraverted (E) 18%
*Intuitive (N) *59% 	Sensing (S) 41%
*Feeling (F)* 60% 	Thinking (T) 40%
*Perceiving (P)* 59% 	Judging (J) 41%

doesn't seem so right


----------



## naglaro00 (Oct 9, 2010)

Ta-dah, your personality type is ISTP!

Introverted (I) 79%	Extraverted (E) 21%
Sensing (S) 59%	Intuitive (N) 41%
Thinking (T) 60%	Feeling (F) 40%
Perceiving (P) 59%	Judging (J) 41%


----------



## air2004 (Oct 9, 2010)

Ta-dah, your personality type is INTJ!

Introverted (I) 71% Extraverted (E) 29% 
Intuitive (N) 55% Sensing (S) 45% 
Thinking (T) 60% Feeling (F) 40% 
...Judging (J) 68% Perceiving (P) 32%


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 9, 2010)

"Ta-dah, your personality type is *INTJ*"
Introverted (I) 93% 	Extraverted (E) 7%
Intuitive (N) 64% 	Sensing (S) 36%
Thinking (T) 80% 	Feeling (F) 20%
Judging (J) 64% 	Perceiving (P) 36%
----------
Just did the test again. 
*Results:*
Introverted (I) 96% 	Extraverted (E) 4%
Intuitive (N) 64% 	Sensing (S) 36%
Thinking (T) 90% 	Feeling (F) 10%
Judging (J) 73% 	Perceiving (P) 27%


----------



## Cloak519 (Jan 31, 2011)

Mega bump.
Tests have me down as INTP.
Looking at cognitive functions I'm an INFJ.
Looking at stereotypes and traits and such I'm an INFJ.
INFJ.
I've done a lot of reading into this lately... I'm definitely an INFJ.
I think looking at which cognitive functions you use is far more accurate.


----------



## Pyrmon (Jan 31, 2011)

Pretty big bump there, but this is an interesting topic, so it's OK.
As for me, it's ISTP:
Introverted (I) 75% 
Sensing (S) 55% 
Thinking (T) 100% 
Perceiving (P) 55%
A lot of people seem to have it as INTJ on here...


----------



## darkangel5000 (Jan 31, 2011)

INTP huh?

Introverted (I) 93% 	Extraverted (E) 7%
Intuitive (N) 64% 	Sensing (S) 36%
Thinking (T) 60% 	Feeling (F) 40%
Perceiving (P) 73% 	Judging (J) 27%


----------



## boombox (Jan 31, 2011)

Ta-dah, your personality type is INFP!

Introverted (I) 68%	Extraverted (E) 32%
Intuitive (N) 64%	Sensing (S) 36%
Feeling (F) 55%	Thinking (T) 45%
Perceiving (P) 55%	Judging (J) 45%

I think these are pretty spot on ;D


----------



## Narayan (Feb 1, 2011)

Ta-dah, your personality type is INFP!

Introverted (I) 82%	Extraverted (E) 18%
Intuitive (N) 77%	Sensing (S) 23%
Feeling (F) 60%	Thinking (T) 40%
Perceiving (P) 86%	Judging (J) 14%

though it wasn't like this when i first took the test several months ago. it was ISTJ. i guess i changed.


----------



## Edgedancer (Feb 1, 2011)

Ta-dah, your personality type is ISFJ!
Introverted (I) 64% 	Extraverted (E) 36%
Sensing (S) 64% 	Intuitive (N) 36%
Feeling (F) 75% 	Thinking (T) 25%
Judging (J) 50% 	Perceiving (P) 50%

Looking at what it means, I actually agree to it. Usually I take these types of things with a grain of salt but this one is quite accurate.


----------



## Raika (Feb 1, 2011)

Ta-dah, your personality type is INTP!
Introverted (I) 100% 	Extraverted (E) 0%
Intuitive (N) 59% 	Sensing (S) 41%
Thinking (T) 65% 	Feeling (F) 35%
Perceiving (P) 68% 	Judging (J) 32%

Wtf, the last time I did a personality test I was INFP. O_O


----------



## KingdomBlade (Feb 1, 2011)

Ta-dah, your personality type is ENFP!
Extraverted (E) 71%	Introverted (I) 29%
Intuitive (N) 68%	              Sensing (S) 32%
Feeling (F) 80%	              Thinking (T) 20%
Perceiving (P) 64% 	Judging (J) 36%

Agreeing with it. I took this at school and somehow, I got ENTJ, which describes my personality very long ago. Now, I consider myself more suited to this.

According to what I read, ENFP likes math (me), attracted to journalism (me), procrastinates (me), goes insane in a snap (me), centers life around companions (me), makes hasty decisions due to being too feeling (me), sympathetic (me), and soft-hearted (me).


----------



## Narayan (Feb 1, 2011)

Raika said:
			
		

> Wtf, the last time I did a personality test I was INFP. O_O



one's personality change over time. some in just a short time. i have multiple personalities depending on who i'm with and recent events.


----------



## Forstride (Feb 1, 2011)

Might as well post mine seeing as this was bumped already.

Extraverted (E) 50% 	Introverted (I) 50%
Intuitive (N) 55% 	Sensing (S) 45%
Thinking (T) 65% 	Feeling (F) 35%
Perceiving (P) 68% 	Judging (J) 32%


----------



## GundamXXX (Feb 1, 2011)

Personality test results

Ta-dah, your personality type is INTJ!
Introverted (I) 68% 	Extraverted (E) 32%
Intuitive (N) 55% 	Sensing (S) 45%
Thinking (T) 90% 	Feeling (F) 10%
Judging (J) 55% 	Perceiving (P) 45%


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 1, 2011)

Raika said:
			
		

> Wtf, the last time I did a personality test I was INFP. O_O


You might not have read through the questions properly the first time.
I redid the test without skimming through the questions and it turns out I'm an INTJ.


----------



## Blaze163 (Feb 1, 2011)

I got C.U.N.T, is that bad?


----------



## shiningnegro (Feb 1, 2011)

Ta-dah, your personality type is INFJ!
Introverted (I) 75% 	Extraverted (E) 25%
Intuitive (N) 73% 	Sensing (S) 27%
Feeling (F) 60% 	Thinking (T) 40%
Judging (J) 55% 	Perceiving (P) 45%

these tests always gives me different answers o.o


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 2, 2011)

I assume I still come under the category I did before.



Spoiler



[title:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





]As an update, I suppose Nadrian might be an INTJB now.


----------



## mucus (Feb 3, 2011)

Ta-dah, your personality type is INFP!
Introverted (I) 68% 	Extraverted (E) 32%
Intuitive (N) 77% 	Sensing (S) 23%
Feeling (F) 80% 	Thinking (T) 20%
Perceiving (P) 73% 	Judging (J) 27%

i used to be a different classification, but that seems to have changed


----------



## kaputnik (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm apparently the ISTJ type.

I-Introverted: 60%  -- vs --  E-Extraverted: 40%
S-Sensing: 80%  -- vs --  N-iNtuitive: 20%
T-Thinking: 90%  -- vs --  F-Feeling: 10%
J-Judging: 65%  -- vs --  P-Perceiving: 35%

The profile is actually a quite good match with a few exceptions. I'm definitely not introverted among people, rather the opposite, I'm not uncomfortable at all with breaking rules and conventions if I believe that the rules and conventions are wrong, and there's some gain from breaking them, I don't have any problems saying no, and I've never fallen into the "catastrophe mode" even under extreme stress, I rather tend to find alternative solutions.


----------



## person66 (Feb 4, 2011)

Ta-dah, your personality type is INFJ!

Introverted (I) 71%	Extraverted (E) 29%
Intuitive (N) 77%	Sensing (S) 23%
Feeling (F) 70%	Thinking (T) 30%
Judging (J) 59%	Perceiving (P) 41%

Fairly accurate, I had to take it twice because my iPod decided to refresh the page while I was reading this. The first time I got INFP, and thinking was a bit higher up.

Also...


			
				KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> According to what I read, ENFP likes math (me), attracted to journalism (me), procrastinates (me), goes insane in a snap (me), centers life around companions (me), makes hasty decisions due to being too feeling (me), sympathetic (me), and soft-hearted (me).


It's scary how well that describes me.


----------



## mucus (Feb 4, 2011)

am i the only one who sees like no extroverts here?


----------



## wrettcaughn (Feb 4, 2011)

Ta-dah, your personality type is INFP!

Introverted (I) 89% Extraverted (E) 11% 
Intuitive (N) 68% Sensing (S) 32% 
Feeling (F) 60% Thinking (T) 40% 
Perceiving (P) 59% Judging (J) 41%


----------



## metamaster (Feb 5, 2011)

Ta-dah, your personality type is ESFP!

Extraverted (E) 57% 	Introverted (I) 43%
Sensing (S) 50% 	Intuitive (N) 50%
Feeling (F) 60% 	Thinking (T) 40%
Perceiving (P) 95% 	Judging (J) 5%


----------



## monkat (Feb 5, 2011)

It said that I have a MNKT personality, and that it was too awesome to actually stand for anything...

Weird...


----------



## DeadLocked (Feb 5, 2011)

Ta-dah, your personality type is ISTJ!

Introverted (I) 82%	Extraverted (E) 18%
Sensing (S) 68%	Intuitive (N) 32%
Thinking (T) 50%	Feeling (F) 50%
Judging (J) 68%	Perceiving (P) 32%

Don't know...


----------



## Ace Gunman (Feb 5, 2011)

My personality type is ISTP.

Introverted (I) 61% 	Extraverted (E) 39%
Sensing (S) 59% 	Intuitive (N) 41%
Thinking (T) 80% 	Feeling (F) 20%
Perceiving (P) 73% 	Judging (J) 27%

I found it quite telling when I went to answer the following question:

* I am sometimes accused of being too indecisive.
* I am sometimes accused of being too rigid.
* I'm really in between.

I decisively picked "too rigid" immediately, then, quickly changed my answer to "I'm really in between". There is an irony there.


----------



## Depravo (Feb 5, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Ta-dah, your personality type is ISTJ!
> 
> Introverted (I) 86%
> 
> ...



Whatever all that means.


----------



## dragon574444 (Feb 5, 2011)

Ta-dah, your personality type is ISTJ!
Introverted (I) 96% 	Extraverted (E) 4%
Sensing (S) 91% 	Intuitive (N) 9%
Thinking (T) 85% 	Feeling (F) 15%
Judging (J) 68% 	Perceiving (P) 32%

imokaywiththis.jpg


----------



## wrettcaughn (Feb 5, 2011)

metamaster said:
			
		

> Ta-dah, your personality type is ESFP!
> 
> Extraverted (E) 57% 	Introverted (I) 43%
> Sensing (S) 50% 	Intuitive (N) 50%
> ...



An extravert?  On the internet?


----------



## Green0scar (Feb 5, 2011)

Introverted (I) 64% 	Extraverted (E) 36%
Intuitive (N) 59% 	Sensing (S) 41%
Feeling (F) 70% 	Thinking (T) 30%
Perceiving (P) 64% 	Judging (J) 36%

Hmm.. Its hard answering these questions by yourself truthfully without saying what you want to say. You really need someone close who knows you yo answer them for you.. But I'm fine with these results.


----------



## Dter ic (Feb 5, 2011)

Ta-dah, your personality type is ESTP!

Extraverted (E) 54%	Introverted (I) 46%
Sensing (S) 59%	Intuitive (N) 41%
Thinking (T) 50%	Feeling (F) 50%
Perceiving (P) 55%	Judging (J) 45%


:/


----------



## Nujui (Feb 5, 2011)

I got 50% on all of them...


----------



## jargus (Feb 5, 2011)

Ta-dah, your personality type is ISTP!
Introverted (I) 89% 	Extraverted (E) 11%
Sensing (S) 59% 	Intuitive (N) 41%
Thinking (T) 70% 	Feeling (F) 30%
Perceiving (P) 68% 	Judging (J) 32%


I remember tkaing this last year and got ITNP


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 6, 2011)

mucus said:
			
		

> am i the only one who sees like no extroverts here?


There have been a few extroverts now, but think about it.

We're on the internet, on a forum talking to people we've most likely never met and never will (with some exceptions), mostly related to gaming, which is usually something people do at home. Of course there will be more introverts.


----------



## ChaosBoi (Feb 6, 2011)

Ta-dah, your personality type is INFP!
Introverted (I) 75% 	Extraverted (E) 25%
Intuitive (N) 59% 	Sensing (S) 41%
Feeling (F) 55% 	Thinking (T) 45%
Perceiving (P) 68% 	Judging (J) 32%

According to the type description on wikipedia, most if what it said pretty much describes me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## tagzard (Feb 6, 2011)

Man mine is scary correct
Extraverted (E) 96%	Introverted (I) 4%
Intuitive (N) 77%	Sensing (S) 23%
Feeling (F) 80%	Thinking (T) 20%
Perceiving (P) 91%	Judging (J) 9%


----------



## Theraima (Feb 6, 2011)

Ta-dah, your personality type is ISTJ!
Introverted (I) 89% 	Extraverted (E) 11%
Sensing (S) 73% 	Intuitive (N) 27%
Thinking (T) 70% 	Feeling (F) 30%
Judging (J) 50% 	Perceiving (P) 50%


----------



## Sheimi (Feb 6, 2011)

Ta-dah, your personality type is INFJ!

*Introverted (I) 61%* Extraverted (E) 39%
*Intuitive (N) 59%* Sensing (S) 41%
*Feeling (F) 65%* Thinking (T) 35%
*Judging (J) 55%* Perceiving (P) 45%


----------

